# I met my GF on here



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

And not one of those strictly internet things either. We go out and everything she even lets me touch her butt some times, usually when shes passed out from drinking too much... OK but seriously I met my gf on here and I've never been happier in my life. And I'm making this post because before I met her I was incredibly depressed because of the loneliness and convinced I was never going to meet anyone. And I know a lot of people here are in the same boat I was, someone that has never been in a relationship and worried that would always be the case. And I guess the purpose of the post is to hopefully give people hope. Maybe even have a few of you guys and gals change your minds and maybe use this place as a conduit to meeting people. I've never been happier though in my life and everyday I'm thankful that I've met her and shes in my life. And everyday I'm amazed at how beautiful, caring, funny, intelligent, and sweet she is. Shes my best friend and I love her more than anything. To be honest it's hard to articulate how good she makes me feel and just how happy she makes me feel. I have feelings I've never had before and it feels pretty friggin good. And I hope what I'm feeling all you other lonely people can eventually experience as well. If I can do it you can do it too.

mwwwwwah I love you babe and I hope I make you as happy as you make me mwwwwah mwwwah mwwwwah *does nose thingy and tickles butt*


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh God that's so sweet. 


Congrats...very happy for you


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Something must be happening to my hormones because I love hearing stories about happy couples and eating chocolate now.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

LonelyGuyFromQueensNY said:


> And not one of those strictly internet things either. We go out and everything she even lets me touch her butt some times, usually when shes passed out from drinking too much... OK but seriously I met my gf on here and I've never been happier in my life. And I'm making this post because before I met her I was incredibly depressed because of the loneliness and convinced I was never going to meet anyone. And I know a lot of people here are in the same boat I was, someone that has never been in a relationship and worried that would always be the case. And I guess the purpose of the post is to hopefully give people hope. Maybe even have a few of you guys and gals change your minds and maybe use this place as a conduit to meeting people. I've never been happier though in my life and everyday I'm thankful that I've met her and shes in my life. And everyday I'm amazed at how beautiful, caring, funny, intelligent, and sweet she is. Shes my best friend and I love her more than anything. To be honest it's hard to articulate how good she makes me feel and just how happy she makes me feel. I have feelings I've never had before and it feels pretty friggin good. And I hope what I'm feeling all you other lonely people can eventually experience as well. If I can do it you can do it too.
> 
> mwwwwwah I love you babe and I hope I make you as happy as you make me mwwwwah mwwwah mwwwwah *does nose thingy and tickles butt*


:boogie Happy dance !!!!!!! Lonely Guy is not so lonely anymore...I hear by request you change you're handle hehe


----------



## barry2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

im happy for you and im bitter and jealous just one of those things about sa take it easy mate


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

barry2010 said:


> im happy for you and im bitter and jealous just one of those things about sa take it easy mate


It'll be your turn soon Barry2010!!! :heart:yes


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

You are a lucky guy. I am 36 and have never had a girlfriend. I'd die to meet someone on here. It just doesn't seem possible. I'm pretty sure I'll die alone.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

mkp1974 said:


> You are a lucky guy. I am 36 and have never had a girlfriend. I'd die to meet someone on here. It just doesn't seem possible. I'm pretty sure I'll die alone.


IF you think you'll die alone, chances are you will. Why? Because we'll always be too scared to try and meet a person who might just end up being the one ! Easier said than done?? Yes, but aren't the best things worth fighting for?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Does she like it when you tickle her butt in a public forum? lol J/K Congrats! Glad you're happy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats LonelyGuy!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

And yet another SAS match made in heaven! 

Congrats, LonelyGuy! :yay


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

sdsm said:


> IF you think you'll die alone, chances are you will. Why? Because we'll always be too scared to try and meet a person who might just end up being the one ! Easier said than done?? Yes, but aren't the best things worth fighting for?


I've been fighting for a long time. When you get in a lot of fights and keep on getting your brains knocked in, you tend to try to avoid fights.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

mkp1974 said:


> I've been fighting for a long time. When you get in a lot of fights and keep on getting your brains knocked in, you tend to try to avoid fights.


Who's strong than who???  YOU !!!!!:yay


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

LonelyGuyFromQueensNY said:


> she even lets me touch her butt some times


reading this made my night

congrats


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Aw, good to hear


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im jealous:rofl


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey! Congratulations  So glad things worked out for you!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats! :yay I am happy for you!


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

Sometimes it only takes one special person to fix your life right up!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Its great to hear things like this. Congrats!


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

LonelyGuyFromQueensNY said:


> mwwwwwah I love you babe and I hope I make you as happy as you make me mwwwwah mwwwah mwwwwah *does nose thingy and tickles butt*


I love you too.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Butts can be tickled? WTF!

Curse you for putting a smile on my face
:mum


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

You never explain how it's a triumph over social anxiety. Isn't the whole point of "beating" this disorder learning how to introduce yourself to people you meet in real life, and holding conversations?

From what I read this is not a triumph over social anxiety. You never put yourself out there. I read a lucky coincidence.

*thumb up*


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Aw reading these kind of threads always make me so happy.
Congratulations! I really hope the two of you will be happy together.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

LonelyGuyFromQueensNY said:


> she even lets me touch her butt some times, usually when shes passed out from drinking too much.


It's been my philosophy for quite some time that this is the key to a long and healthy relationship.

*Me: Darling, is it ok if I play with your butt when you're passed out?
Significant Other: Yes, that would be fine sweetie.
Me: Groovy*

Having that exact exchange with a woman has been my greatest fantasy. But(hehe) that's really awesome dude. It was a nice thing to read. {Raises glass} may you last long as a couple and may your days and evenings be filled with bliss or something.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

LonelyGuyFromQueensNY said:


> I've never been happier in my life. And I'm making this post because before I met her I was incredibly depressed because of the loneliness and convinced I was never going to meet anyone.
> 
> I've never been happier though in my life and everyday I'm thankful that I've met her and shes in my life. And everyday I'm amazed at how beautiful, caring, funny, intelligent, and sweet she is. Shes my best friend and I love her more than anything. To be honest it's hard to articulate how good she makes me feel and just how happy she makes me feel. I have feelings I've never had before and it feels pretty friggin good. And I hope what I'm feeling all you other lonely people can eventually experience as well. If I can do it you can do it too.


Ah, love, the best antidepressant ever. Congrats on finding each other. 

I have yet to experience it in full, but I've had brushes with it.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Chivor said:


> Sometimes it only takes one special person to fix your life right up!


Ain't that the truth !!!!! :yes


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

If only there were more girls on here from Indiana


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Daylight said:


> If only there were more girls on here from Indiana


Read your signature !!!!!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

sdsm said:


> Read your signature !!!!!


I made that quote like 17 months ago when I had a girlfriend, but me and her are no more lol I'm gonna change it to "life sucks. then you die." It just seems more appropriate now lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations, man...very cool story. Glad you shared it. Sometimes people here I think need to hear the success stories, people that overcome this stuff. Sometimes we win. Yeah, we lose a lot, we have an uphill battle, but you can kick SADs *** sometimes. It can be done. Way to go!


----------



## Jayd (Mar 11, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I made that quote like 17 months ago when I had a girlfriend, but me and her are no more lol I'm gonna change it to "life sucks. then you die." It just seems more appropriate now lol


Hah! the good ole 'life sucks' theme song has been playing in my head for a while... Time to change it!


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I made that quote like 17 months ago when I had a girlfriend, but me and her are no more lol I'm gonna change it to "life sucks. then you die." It just seems more appropriate now lol


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! :no


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Who is it? I need to know! And why has no one else asked this?


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

This seems rare. Good for you. At least some of us learn to not be social misfits.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations on meeting your girlfriend here, I hope you and her are very happy!!!


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

thats so amazing! i truly hope it works out.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats! Stories like these put a bright smile on my face 
I really hope your relationship works out!


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for giving out hope with your story. Good luck on your relationship and may you have happy days ahead.

:clap


----------



## DenisLi (Jan 3, 2009)

Great work. I think this site should have like a dating section. Anyone on here from San Diego/LA area?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Aww hope it works out!! :boogie


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats, SO jealous.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats man, I can feel the happiness exude from your post.

And this must score you some huge brownie points with her too


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So what's her name on here?:b Is it someone who posts a lot or maybe hasn't posted at all? Sorry I'm nosy =P

Congrats by the way


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

DenisLi said:


> Great work. I think this site should have like a dating section.


 I agree. Although I must say that I would have never considered dating another person with SA but maybe someone who has the same level of SA could work. I hope I find a man that feels that way about me as LonelyGuy feels about his boo thang. :yes


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

that's just lovely


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

She even let you tickle her butt? :eek I'd do it even if she told me not to. lolz..you sound like a cool guy.

That's awesome.  I hope everything works out.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwwwww. That's so cute! I'm hopelessly skeptical of long distance relationships but if it works, go for it!


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope things work out great between you guys


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, that's always a sweet story to hear. Congratulations to the both of ya. 

Sooo, when's the wedding?


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> So what's her name on here?:b Is it someone who posts a lot or maybe hasn't posted at all? Sorry I'm nosy =P
> 
> Congrats by the way


Ahaha. Got me curious too.


----------

